# Hughie, Collie x Staffie, DOB 09, Gatwick



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hughie, Collie x Staffie, DOB 09, Gatwick



*Homing Requirements:* Hughie needs a united family who loves his energy and loves in fact everything about him. Collies need an active life style and Staffies love their home! Fair sized secure garden with regular social walks on tap, an inclusive home ... what more could a dog want!

*His Story:* Hughie was found in Cardiff as an 8 month old pup and 5 months later the pound had to find a rescue place as they were pushing their limits as a 'no kill' pound. We agreed to take him and what a fabulous dog. Neutered needs vacs etc.

*Advert:* Hughie has a huge heart. He is a Collie so he needs it for activity and a Staffie so a whole lotta loving to be done! A happier dog you'll never find. We have rescued a lot of the breed mix and they make fabulous family dogs for an active family. Hughie has put on weight, but will soon lose it. He makes friends easily, but will need time to settle and understand the expectations of him.

Given a field to explore - it isnt big enough for his smile. Given a home of his own and you have the most devoted of dogs. Hughie has us singing! Once out of his kennel, he settles and he opens nature up to you as he delights. Housetraining may need a little work initially, but he'll want to please. If you have patience to settle a dog after its been kennelled for 5 months and have the determination to give him what he deserves then you have a ticket to ride!

"Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit Hughie's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Kennels on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Hughie Collie xStaffie DOB 09 Gatwick (S) Kenns to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Lynne on Hughie:

"Hughie know that we love you...what a tonic you are!

I don't know about Staffiex - I think Hughie is Staffiex2!






This is Hughie full speed, loving a run off lead ... oh Hughie enjoy"!






*Hughie is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along. Are you able to help him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Swan spotting


An update from Susiebee, one of our volunteers:

"Out with Hughie who was being very cheeky!


Plus there were so many exciting smells in the fields he was more of a bloodhound than a Staffie! He did look up occasionally though.

He even posed just the once. But he is a busy boy and interested in everything so this was a lucky shot!


*Hughie is in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home come along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Marie, one of our volunteers:

Hughie was my first walk of the day and the second time I've walked him. Hughie is a lovely dog and is really desperate for lots of affection and regular exercise, which he is just not getting quite enough of at the moment and as a result is getting a little stressed in kennels. Once away from the kennels Hughie transforms into a wonderful dog with a very smiley face and waggy tail. Hughie absolutely loves a cuddle and has a few good tickly spots which have to be scratched! Didn't quite manage to capture his gorgeous expressions, but trust me he is a stunner!



Hughie had a long walk with Judy the other day and then a long walk with Buddy. A bit rainy, but we survived. He was great seeing chickens and loved water!



*Hughie is currently in boarding kennels and would really benefit from some time in foster until his forever home comes along. Could you give him a break from kennel life? Could you adopt Hughie and offer him a home?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hughie put a forever home on his Christmas list! He put a Foster home in the 2nd slot. He says he really doesnt mind which comes first, but he would really like a break from kennel life!

*If you think you could foster Hughie, even if its for a few weeks, then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadly Hughie is still with us, currently in boarding and patiently waiting for his forever home!

*If you think you could foster Hughie, even if its for a few weeks, then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Susie, one of our kennel walking volunteers:

Out with Hughie today for an exciting walk with Margaret and Nina. Loose terrier in one field, galloping white horse in the other so a quick trip over a small stream to find a different way back.

Hughie took it all in his stride - especially the stream, he loves water.

Margaret and Nina helped to take photos of him courtesy of sausages because he is camera shy and a busy boy.










*Hughie is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along. If you think you could foster Hughie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hughie has been with us in boarding kennels since August 2010 - waiting for his forever home to come along. Here are his details in case you are considering adopting a dog like Hughie 

Homing Requirements: Hughie needs a united family who loves his energy and loves in fact everything about him. Collies need an active life style and Staffies love their home! Fair sized secure garden with regular social walks on tap, an inclusive home ... what more could a dog want!

His Story: Hughie was found in Cardiff as an 8 month old pup and 5 months later the pound had to find a rescue place as they were pushing their limits as a 'no kill' pound. We agreed to take him and what a fabulous dog. Neutered & now vaxd etc.

Advert: Hughie has a huge heart. He is a Collie so he needs it for activity and a Staffie so a whole lotta loving to be done! A happier dog you'll never find. We have rescued a lot of the breed mix and they make fabulous family dogs for an active family. Hughie has put on weight, but will soon lose it. He makes friends easily, but will need time to settle and understand the expectations of him.

Given a field to explore - it isnt big enough for his smile. Given a home of his own and you have the most devoted of dogs. Hughie has us singing! Once out of his kennel, he settles and he opens nature up to you as he delights. Housetraining may need a little work initially, but he'll want to please. If you have patience to settle a dog after its been kennelled for some time and have the determination to give him what he deserves then you have a ticket to ride!

Please visit Hughie's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Kennels on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Hughie Collie x Staffie DOB 09 Gatwick (S) Kenns to find out more about him and follow his progress.

*Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found. If you think you could foster Hughie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, OK, OK who was first in the paddock and didnt he have fun?






I'm having a laugh!











Happiness! Can't wait to meet Hughie's family they are going to be very special and very lucky, but are they?





*Hughie is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break from kennel life and some TLC and home comforts! If you think you could foster Hughie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Vicky, one of our volunteers who kennel walks:

I had decided to take a few dogs home with me today, to use the garden etc.

Anyway after Hughie's escapades in that mud last time, I had to take him home, if only to give him a shower!

Hughie loved running around after the ball in my garden. I'm not sure that he enjoys playing with it, as much as just running!

Anyway we had a fab time. I finally took the ball off him so that I could give him a shower. In he went, as good as gold and had a good shampoo! He loved it, needless to say.

After his shower he had a bowl of tuna fish and biscuit. Then remembering that I had put his ball on the table. He jumped on the chair, and then the table and retrieved it.

Monkey!

As always Hughie was a true delight to have over.



















*Hughie is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break from kennel life and some TLC and home comforts! If you think you could foster Hughie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Anne, one of our volunteer walkers

"Handsome Hughie came out with me today.

The sun did slow him down, slightly!

We set off and made our way to the stream. I have to confess that I got slightly lost! So I ran ahead with Hughie to check the way.

Hughie then spotted a mini stream. So I thought I'd let him puddle. Big mistake! I slipped down the bank and into the mini stream.

I had mud all down my back

Fortunately none of the other walkers saw me"!

Bet Hughie was chuckling to himself though!

*Hughie is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break from kennel life and some TLC and home comforts! If you think you could foster Hughie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I went down to the kennels yesterday and we did a group walk and got all the dogs out. I was on a mission to get some good photographs and Hughie was at the top of my list!

It started off so well ...


I think he might be starting to snigger?!


I think my photographic attempts were boring him!


Is that a sneaky smile because he knows I've failed?!!!


Seems you can only truly capture Hughie in the ... fur!

DAH DAH! Not so quick with your snigger my boy ... I may not have got you, but my camera did!!!!!!

You think you can hide do ya!


Naughty Auntie Sharon using blackmail 


Otherwise know as Liver Cake and sheer determination! Yeah!


Yummy ain't it! 










It's called terrier tactics - works every time! LOL


You're a beautiful boy Hughie that's for sure!


*Hughie is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break from kennel life and some TLC and home comforts! If you think you could foster Hughie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

He's an easy dog to walk once you get away from the kennels - he behaved impeccably....walked with Nina & Enry & Theresa & Lottie - even had the honour of bumping into Margaret and Ringo.










Hughie is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break from kennel life and some TLC and home comforts! If you think you could foster Hughie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from our walking volunteers:

"I was quite relieved though Hughie disappointed at the lack of puddles today, then to his delight the muddiest puddle to wallow in was found near the kennels, leaving me regretting using Ringo's harness"!

The gorgeous Hughie ...










Hughie just luurves puddles!





*Hughie is still in boarding kennels and would really love a break from kennel life and some TLC and home comforts! If you think you could foster Hughie then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/for...questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Hughie please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has found their forever home!


----------

